# DxO Optics - How to switch off processing to DNG-format



## candyman (Jul 7, 2013)

I hope someone can help me. I checked the DxO help and internet. I just couldn't find it:

When I process my RAW file to JPG-format, it also creates a DNG-format. So after processing I have 2 files. The DNG sometimes is 3-times the size of the RAW. *EDIT*: as can be read on the website: _"The DNG file generated by DxO Optics Pro is therefore a “demosaiced” DNG flie, which is by nature three times larger because it contains three times as much color information per pixel". _

For me, it just takes too much diskspace.

Can someone tell me how/where in DxO Optices Elite I can switch off the DNG processing? I only want a JPG-format file.
Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2013)

???

Uncheck the DNG box?

All I get is a JPG file...assuming the DNG box isn't also checked when I click Process. If you check multiple boxes, you get multiple output formats.


----------



## symmar22 (Jul 7, 2013)

In the "process" tab, you have the output setting on the left. DxO will make an output for every checked box. if you want JPGs only, then make sure all other outputs boxes are unchecked. When you click on the arrow nest to the selected output, you get more options for the desired file format.


----------



## candyman (Jul 7, 2013)

Yes, I was looking for that.


But....I use the contextmenu of right mouse-click. I just get the otpion to process.


----------



## candyman (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh my lord...... :-[ 


What a dumb question....


I rearly use that tab. Mostly the "customize" and the contextmenu of right mouse-click..


Sorry


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2013)

Once you change the options under the Process tab, the contextual menu choice will use those options. 

Ps. Don't get too used to using the Process tab. If you do, you'll have to unlearn that behavior at some point in the near future, assuming you keep current on upgrades. Just sayin'.


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Once you change the options under the Process tab, the contextual menu choice will use those options.
> 
> Ps. Don't get too used to using the Process tab. If you do, you'll have to unlearn that behavior at some point in the near future, assuming you keep current on upgrades. Just sayin'.



Are you an alpha tester? Nice info to know BTW.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2013)

2n10 said:


> Are you an alpha tester? Nice info to know BTW.



Who, me? :

I just hear things from little birds. Sometimes their tiny chirps get lost in the ruckus of the bigger birds, like the Nighthawks, Ducks, and Anhingas.


----------



## candyman (Jul 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Once you change the options under the Process tab, the contextual menu choice will use those options.
> 
> Ps. Don't get too used to using the Process tab. If you do, you'll have to unlearn that behavior at some point in the near future, assuming you keep current on upgrades. Just sayin'.




Thanks I will keep that in mind


----------

